# VPNs and Porn



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just to remind you all.....

7 days



> Prosecutors had earlier told court that police tracked him down after detecting a virtual proxy network was being used to access porn videos.


You have been warned...


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

you are reminding people about child pornography or using VPN?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> you are reminding people about child pornography...


people need to be reminded about that???


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

imac said:


> people need to be reminded about that???


Now then, now then. It could be read that Mr Rascal was putting out a helpful warning to his own Glitter band.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

imac said:


> people need to be reminded about that???


Not the child bit no, but just saying that even hiding behind your VPNs you can still be done for no end of "crimes" you didn't think were illegal.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> ...you can still be done for no end of "crimes" you didn't think were illegal.


such as having an opinion about the bearded guy in the white robes upstairs... and that he takes attendance on friday/sunday...


----------



## clarkr (Aug 12, 2014)

I do wonder how they get around this VPN, any teckies out there no how they bust them?

Could they use your google credentials and match them to when you've been out of range for a short period of time?

Could they track when users go dark via etisalat/du, and then look into their search history once they have surfaced?

Seems to be and endless game of cat and mouse!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

So the thread is going to be closed anyway I guess but...

The accused was charged of child pornography possession and not because of the VPN usage. There are few possible reasons why he was caught:

1. He was searching or downloading for inappropriate content being signed into Google who reported him to VPN who then reported to his ISP. Or even bypassing Google thing, VPN could report him to ISP after tracking down his inappropriate activity. All VPNs are logging one way or another, some are just keeping logs for a shorter times, other for longer. Do not believe what VPNs are stating on their website. You can't buy privacy for $5 a month as this could strongly abuse VPN networks, its inappropriate usage and affect the reliability and performance for other "normal" users, who are using this for geo-block restrictions.

2. He wasn't using VPN but a proxy, which is transparent unless it was socks or ssl proxy.

3. DNS leak, he could have been using VPN with his ISP DNS settings which still would allow ISP to track his activity.

As stated few weeks ago, VPN usage in UAE is not a crime unless it has been used for crime related offences.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

VPN's are so 90's. It's all about the dark net now.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

So long as the thread stays as a general discussion and nobody promotes the use of a VPN in the UAE, the thread won't get closed. Not by me anyway


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

From previous 'collars' of persons using VPN's for various nefarious means it did look as if someone else had, how can we put this, mentioned to the Police that this was going on.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

imac said:


> such as having an opinion about the bearded guy in the white robes upstairs... and that he takes attendance on friday/sunday...


He prefers grey actually:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Nothing more satisfying that bashing the bishop


----------

